# RED SAUCE FOR LAMB (MUTTON)



## Dutch (Sep 11, 2005)

A friend of mine shared this recipe with me. He did mutton in a Dutch Oven and served this sauce with it.  Although I don't like mutton (I perfer lamb), the sauce was great!!

Red Sauce for Lamb

1 cup catsup                    
1 cup water                     
1 1/2 cups sugar              
1/3 cup vinegar                
1 onion chopped               
2 Tbs. Worcestershire sauce 
2 Tbs. butter 
2 Tbs. horseradish 
1 1/2 tsp prepared mustard
1 tsp. salt 
1 tsp. chili powder 

Combine ingredients in a non reactive sauce pan and mix well. Bring to a slow boil and reduce heat. Simmer 1 hour, stirring every 10 minutes or so. 

Posters Note:  I smoked a boneless Leg o' Lamb and used this as a finishing and dipping sauce. It may seam a bit strange but I added a couple of chopped cloves of garlic to the sauce recipe (love garlic).
My Lamb rub consisted of . . . 

Sweet and hot spicy mustard
Kosher salt
Garlic powder
Onion powder
LOTS of fresh coarse ground black pepper 

I applied the "rub" on the lamb the night before and placed it in the fridge. I removed the lamb from the fridge just before making the sauce. Once the sauce was simmering, I got the smoker fired up and preheated to 220*.  My 'mop' was sprayed on about once an hour for the 1st three hours (got busy on the "honey do" list and forgot about mopping the last two hours  :roll:  :oops: )  The mop was 1 cup of melted unsweetened butter, 1 Tbs. garlic powder & 1 tsp. white pepper mixed together in a spray bottle.
Applied the sauce at about 160* and then pulled the lamb out of the smoker thirth minutes later (total smoke time was about 5 hours).

I think that this sauce might work with just about any kind of red meat.

Enjoy,


----------



## fire it up (Jul 22, 2009)

Many members who love lamb so figured I would bump this thing back up.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well thanks fire fo thinking about us lamb lovers we wikll have to give it a try. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## rivet (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the bump, FiU! We love mutton here, but it is impossible to find. Only lamb... that's too bad, but can't complain too much 'cause lamb is awesome anyway and always available.


----------



## jacobtia (May 18, 2011)

may try this sauce this weekend! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## rubber duck (Nov 19, 2011)

Another really good sauce for lamb is  Bordelaise

Bordelaise:
1 1/4 cup beef broth (we always use the stock from the lamb)
3/4 cup dry red wine 
2 tablespoons finely chopped shallot or onion
3 tablespoons butter or margarine, softened
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon snipped fresh parsley (optional)


1. Combine broth, red wine, and shallots in medium saucepan. Bring just to a boil; reduce heat. Simmer, uncovered, skimming the surface with a spoon, (that purple foam will make the sauce bitter)for about 25-30 minutes or until its reduced to about a cup

2. Stir together the butter and flour with a fork. Add it to the wine mixture, about a teaspoon at a time, sirring constantly. Continue cooking til it is slightly thickened; cook 1 minute more. If desired add the parsley. 

 My family and I have lamb for thankgiving every year. We love this sauce!!!


----------



## smokingmymeat (Nov 20, 2011)

Got a Lamb lover here. Got a leg in the freezer, I'll have to try this sauce.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks delicious will definately have to give it a try. another thign some might be interested in is i like to use pesto sauce as a rub and mop the lamb with an olive oil balsamic mop until done. just a thought :drool


----------

